# Let's start a pysch coding email group!



## KimberlySherman (Jan 14, 2012)

*PsychCoders is now a Yahoo Group - please join!*

Hello fellow psych coders,

I have started a psych coders group on Yahoo groups. The email list I had started before became so big, I couldn't even reply because Yahoo didn't let me send emails to 128 people at once! Also, the volume of emails had become very burdensome.

So to make a long story short, please go to http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/psychcoders and join the group!!!


----------



## VAG (Jan 15, 2012)

KimberlySherman said:


> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> I am new to psychiatry and have not found a lot of helpful information on coding psych. There is some, such as the APA and books by Chester Schmidt. There are a few courses and such offered, but they look like they are mostly for physicians rather than coders.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great idea.  It is hard to find information, even to be used in the Pediatrics   physicians office related to this subject.

I would like to be added.

Thanks,
Veronica Geyer, CPC
vgeyer@Rockwoodclinic.com


----------



## srswenson (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes!  Please add me to your list sswenson@premierpsych.com  Thanks.


----------



## jcochran (Jan 17, 2012)

I would love to be added to this group

jcochran@hammclinic.org

Thanks!


----------



## jcochran (Jan 17, 2012)

I would love to be added to this group

jcochran@hammclinic.org

I think this is a great idea!
Thanks!'
Jessica C.~CPC


----------



## MTruchonJones (Jan 18, 2012)

*Great idea - sign me up too!*

dburnetty@gmail.com


----------



## daniele23 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Agree - good idea*

Please add me to this group.  I agree that this is a good idea, as I don't always log into the AAPC forums every day.

dtlphil@gmail.com

Daniele Phillips, CPC


----------



## napahny@aol.com (Jan 23, 2012)

Please add me to this email too... I've been working at mental health hospital for 6years, and I still have questions need to be answered. My email is napahny@aol.com
Best Regards,
 Mariam Gabrielian, CPC


----------



## smdumpert (Jan 26, 2012)

Add me to.  I've been in mental health going on 8 years now.  

dumpertville@yahoo.com


----------



## Terri L (Jan 26, 2012)

Please add me to your list
TLynch@famc.org
Thanks


----------



## carol s harris (Jan 26, 2012)

please add me to the list as well.
charris@sjrmc.net


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Psych group*

Please include me - khill@acmhs.com

Thanks!
Karen Hill, CPC, CPMA
Internal Auditor
Anchorage Community Mental Health Services
Anchorage, AK


----------



## tkd (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I do inpatient psychiratric coding and my co-worker does the outpatient coding and we have found the same thing, not much information out there.  I would love to be added as we are trying to find out how DSM codes will be effected with ICD-10.
TDymock@peacehealth.org

Thank you so much for adding me and looking forward to helping each other.
Teresa


----------



## afh1207 (Jan 27, 2012)

Please add me to the email group.


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jan 29, 2012)

add me also, tina.jonas.ctr@wpafb.af.mil


----------



## mrusch (Jan 30, 2012)

I have worked at a Psych hospital for 6 yrs.  Not saying I am an expert but would be willing to help w/ any questions.  At my current position I am also the only psych coder.

Mrusch AAS CPC
margaret.rusch@ihs.gov


----------



## shoba91@yahoo.com (Feb 4, 2012)

Please add me in the email as I have just joined a Psychiatric Group

Shoba91@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Shoba.


----------



## mikoleitjr@sbcglobal.net (Feb 5, 2012)

*Psych coding email list*

Please add me as well.
mikoleitjr@sbcglobal.net
Thank you!


----------



## egarci53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Please send me a list at evelyndlove@msn.com


----------



## egarci53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Please send me a list Evelyndlove@msn.com


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 8, 2012)

KimberlySherman said:


> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> I am new to psychiatry and have not found a lot of helpful information on coding psych. There is some, such as the APA and books by Chester Schmidt. There are a few courses and such offered, but they look like they are mostly for physicians rather than coders.
> 
> ...



Please add me also!

chastity.nault@ololrmc.com


----------



## PVAzCPC (Feb 13, 2012)

blonde01 said:


> Please add me also!
> 
> chastity.nault@ololrmc.com


Looks like a lot of us in this same situation, new to Psych/Behavioral/Mental health!  I've just spent the last hour trying to find an answer and have not yet, which is what brought me, finally, to this forum. TG I've found you all; I now have hope!

Please add me to the list as well...We can all learn together!

ljgreenwoodma@gmail.com

Lorie Greenwood, MA
Coder/Billing Specialist
West Yavapai Guidance Clinic
Prescott, AZ


----------



## maryellenruggles@yahoo.com (Feb 13, 2012)

Great idea! I need all of the help I can get. 
My email is maryellenruggles@yahoo.com
Thanks!


----------



## kilokilo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Me too please*

Thanks!!

kristi.harris@us.army.mil


----------



## lsilva (Feb 20, 2012)

*Include Me*

Please include me to your list lsilva@aliviane.org


----------



## Sjburke3 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Add me too!*

Susan.Burke@mghs.org

Thank you!


----------



## MollyBK62 (Feb 21, 2012)

*email small group*

I would love to be added.  Mkrempa1@fairview.org


----------



## ShellyRene (Feb 21, 2012)

*Please add me too!*

This is a great idea.  I am new to pysch coding and would love to be included in this group
Thanks!!
michelle.r.koeppel@osfhealthcare.org


----------



## losborn (Feb 22, 2012)

Excellent idea!

Please include me in!

losborn@affinityhealth.org


----------



## kchappell (Feb 27, 2012)

*kchappell*

Please add me to this list. 
kchappell@lafrontera.org
Thanks!


----------



## American_Ginger (Feb 28, 2012)

I am starting to realize that mental health is the "black sheep" of medicine. I would love to be on your list. racheldawn.dewitt@yahoo.com


----------



## MorrowL4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Please add me to the e-mail listing.  I work at Bayne Jones Army Community Hospital, Ft. Polk, LA as the Coder Coach for the Department of Behavioral Health.

Laurie.Morrow@us.army.mil

Thank you


----------



## dpalsrok (Feb 28, 2012)

Please add me also to your list, palsrokdogs@netzero.net. I work with a psychology practice and have moved into the billing fulltime. Thank you! 

Darci Palsrok


----------



## blynnwalls@yahoo.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Please add me this this email group as well.  I just started posting Psych charges about a month ago and any help at all would be very appreciated.  Thanks. Brandi
bwalls@wedgewood-fp.com


----------



## nickn1 (Mar 1, 2012)

*email address*

PLease add me to your list
nnariani@gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## jdsm3857 (Mar 1, 2012)

please add me too:  jennifer@claimcarebilling.com


----------



## codquist (Mar 7, 2012)

*Please add my email address as well*

Yes, you are right, Behavioral Health coding is definitely the black sheep and there is very little support out there. great idea.


----------



## codquist (Mar 7, 2012)

*cherylodquist@yahoo.com*

cherylodquist@yahoo.com


----------



## petersonkara (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a fantastic idea! We work with children, inpatient/outpatient  and are now starting telemed. Any and all insights are most graciously welcome!! I am new to the behavioral health world so any advice is wonderful!
Thank you SO much!! Kara

lilacblue75@aol.com


----------



## espiranza (Mar 8, 2012)

Please add me to this group.


lemebe123@hotmail.com


----------



## egarci53 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Add me too*

Evelyndlove@msn.com


----------



## egarci53 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Add me 2*

Evelyndlove@msn.com


----------



## Deba Corvette (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been in psych for about 14 years now.  I would love to be on your email list.  
I am currently having a problem with AXIS III.  The psych dr documents lots and lots of History of MI, Hx of stroke, hx of gunshot to leg, hx of brain trauma by gunshot, hx of stab wounds in 1974.  Each dr documents different and more often than not, no 5th digit.  some assume we can read their minds as to with or with/out psychosis.  I never ASSUME anything and always tackle the dr. for a 5th.  
deb cline


----------



## newpea00 (Mar 20, 2012)

*emails*

Please add me jasmin.johnson@atriummedicalcenter.com

I am working now for a php, and have a lot of questions.


----------



## PVAzCPC (Mar 23, 2012)

*Axis III problems*



Deba Corvette said:


> I have been in psych for about 14 years now.  I would love to be on your email list.
> I am currently having a problem with AXIS III.  The psych dr documents lots and lots of History of MI, Hx of stroke, hx of gunshot to leg, hx of brain trauma by gunshot, hx of stab wounds in 1974.  Each dr documents different and more often than not, no 5th digit.  some assume we can read their minds as to with or with/out psychosis.  I never ASSUME anything and always tackle the dr. for a 5th.
> deb cline



Deb, I'm having the same issues w/ the Axis III and I've only been in psych for 5 months---Medical Coding is MUCH easier!! All those Dxs that you listed are History, do you code out each one? I'm being told that we cannot code anything into Axis III, that is not being treated by the psych or is directly related to the mental condition, because our billing program pulls directly from the Dr notes..So, like we could code Hypothyroid if it caused the patient's depression (depression due to general medical condition)..Any thoughts?


----------



## KimberlySherman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Psych Email List is going live today*

Please continue to add your name and email address here and I will add you to the list.


----------



## camedbill (Apr 9, 2012)

add me too please: postmanager1-aapcpsy@yahoo.com


----------



## mstroman (Apr 10, 2012)

KimberlySherman said:


> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> I am new to psychiatry and have not found a lot of helpful information on coding psych. There is some, such as the APA and books by Chester Schmidt. There are a few courses and such offered, but they look like they are mostly for physicians rather than coders.
> 
> ...



I would like to do this also-mstro10@hotmail.com.  I have over 20 years billing for Psychiatry and know there isn't alot of information out there.  I don't log onto the Forum everyday though.


----------



## bthreloff (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like to join this email group.  I have 15 years of outpatient psych coding experience, but I'm the only coder in my practice so I could use some support!  My email address is b.threloff@csmacomb.org.  Thanks!


----------



## Anita Johnson (Apr 11, 2012)

*Yes!*

Please include me, too. I have been coding IP Psych for about 6 months now.


----------



## donnadeboer (Apr 12, 2012)

*donnad*

I would love to receive information regarding psych coding, so please add me to this email group.
Thanks
Donna DeBoer, CPC
donnad@slhs.org


----------



## SCCL5558 (Apr 16, 2012)

Please add me as well..... bronsonmedicalbill@hotmail.com

Thank you!!


----------



## caroline75771 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes!! This would be great..please add email address:

cdelacruz@westmedgroup.com


----------



## henrylg (Apr 28, 2012)

Please add me to your list henrylg@umdnj.edu.

Thanks for the wonderful idea!
Linda


----------



## jdsm3857 (May 9, 2012)

Please add me as well
jennifer@claimcarebilling.com


----------



## shoba91@yahoo.com (May 15, 2012)

*Please add me!*

Hi Please add me in this group. 
shoba91@yahoo.com


----------



## twilson@fmchosp.com (May 17, 2012)

Great idea!
twilson@fmchosp.com


----------



## mlawre (May 29, 2012)

*Please add me to your group*

MaryAnn Lawrence, CPC maryannlawrence85@gmail.com


----------



## 2527 (May 30, 2012)

*Psych Coding*

Please add us to your email list.  

Thank you


Dona.R.Faust@HealthPartners.com
Sherri.L.Zacharias@HealthPartners.com


----------



## LisaV1202 (May 31, 2012)

I would love to be in this group too! Thank you!

lisavishoot@yahoo.com


----------



## wahmcoder (Jun 6, 2012)

Me too!

Samanthashupe@gmail.com


----------



## kimbutts@hotmail.com (Jun 6, 2012)

Great idea. Please add me to the group.


----------



## caroline75771 (Jun 11, 2012)

Please add me too..
cdelacruz@westmedgroup.com

Thank you!


----------



## rebeccamoorecpc (Jun 18, 2012)

Please add me!

rebeccafear@gmail.com


----------



## mstroman (Jun 22, 2012)

KimberlySherman said:


> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> I am new to psychiatry and have not found a lot of helpful information on coding psych. There is some, such as the APA and books by Chester Schmidt. There are a few courses and such offered, but they look like they are mostly for physicians rather than coders.
> 
> ...


Hi All!  I was wondering if any of the Psych coders out there have experience with billing for Neuropsych testing services for Psy. Ds?  I am having a tough time and just wanted to make sure I'm doing everything correctly.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## sreichart (Jun 26, 2012)

*add to psych distribution list*

Hi, please add my email susanre@ccomaha.org


----------



## mkarina03 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Substance Abuse Billing for Intensive Out patient billing!!!!*

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew the Numerical cpt code for Intensive outpatient billing. we currently use hcpcs code H0015 and we were told by BC that there is a cpt numerical equivalent that we should be using. I have searched online but cannot find one.



Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prof1966 (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to be a part of this.  I have been doing psych coding since 2005 and have a wealth of knowledge at my disposal.  prof1966@msn.com


----------



## mkarina03 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew the Numerical cpt code for Intensive outpatient billing. we currently use hcpcs code H0015 and we were told by BC that there is a cpt numerical equivalent that we should be using. I have searched online but cannot find one.



Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blonde01 (Jul 2, 2012)

mkarina03 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the Numerical cpt code for Intensive outpatient billing. we currently use hcpcs code H0015 and we were told by BC that there is a cpt numerical equivalent that we should be using. I have searched online but cannot find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Look in the cpt book in the 90804-90899 range to find the equivalent.  It would depend on whether it is inpatient, outpatient, initial, subsequent, and time.  I hope this helps!


----------



## bsalas11 (Jul 4, 2012)

Add me to your list.
be.salas01@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## cateyes856 (Jul 11, 2012)

add me !  charlene.mowatt@emoryhealthcare.org


----------



## akent82 (Jul 11, 2012)

We recently started coding psych and I would love to be on this list. I've been having a hard time finding info on auditing.

akent@renown.org

Thank you!!


----------



## mail4dse (Aug 1, 2012)

Please add me to your list. I think its a GREAT idea, since I am now responsible for the coding in my department, help from peers would be a wonderful tool to have.

Thanks for the idea....

mycodingmail@yahoo.com


----------



## mjl903 (Aug 3, 2012)

*email list*

What a great idea!  I've been coding behavior health for about 2 yrs now and it is so hard to find an answer! Please add me to your list:

mland@fpi.umaryland.edu

Margi


----------



## henrylg (Aug 10, 2012)

*Psychiatry Group*

Please add me to your group. 

Thanks, 
Linda 
henrylg@umdnj.edu


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 11, 2012)

*Add me to your list  qwebb2012@yahoo.com*

I mostly code Geropsychiatric patients that are seen for medical issues that create the mental issues and use code set 90801, 99231, 99232, and 99233. It would be great to get some more info on this broad field and increase my skills. Thanks.


----------



## dagbouchard (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes please add me to this list also. I am just now starting to code mental health and will need all the assistance I can get!!!  abouchard@harvardfamily.com


----------



## dagbouchard (Aug 13, 2012)

HI! I am just starting with coding this particular area...and the person is actually a clinical social worker.  Any type of help with how to do the coding for this would be greatly appreciated, tips and where to start, anything..haha.  I am reading MCR guidelines etc, but mostly for psych txment.  Thanks so much11


----------



## Mrscoryj (Aug 14, 2012)

Please add me to your list.  Thank you 

Cory Jamieson, CPC
Winona Health Services
cjamieson@winonahealth.org


----------



## jgarnerrhit@aol.com (Aug 24, 2012)

*Psychiatry group - please add*

I am a new member of AAPC and would like to be added to this group.

julia.garner@dshs.state.tx.us


----------



## blonde01 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Psych coding email group*

So who is setting this up because, to my knowledge, it hasn't started up yet.  Who is in charge of this?  If no one knows then do we have any volunteers to go through the threads and collect the email addresses to at least BEGIN the group email?  I know that all of you have questions, otherwise we wouldn't be replying to this thread.  lol!  

I mean no harm so I hope that I haven't offended anyone.  Let's make this happen!  GEAUX TEAM PSYCHOS!!!


----------



## downingsheri@yahoo.com (Sep 13, 2012)

I would love to be added to this group

downingsheri@yahoo.com


----------



## kimbutts@hotmail.com (Sep 18, 2012)

can you add me to the list. kimbutts@hotmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## cac_vo22 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Billing, CPC*

Please add me at xuancac_vo@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## cac_vo22 (Sep 26, 2012)

cac_vo22 said:


> Please add me at xuancac_vo@yahoo.com
> Thanks



I've been with psychiatry for 4 years. Perform auditing aso.


----------



## dhodge71 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would love to be added to this group. 
dhodge71@live.com


----------



## lilrascal5 (Oct 30, 2012)

please add me to the group.

dorwardd@health.missouri.edu


----------



## CBaer (Oct 30, 2012)

*This is a great Idea!*

Please add me to the list.  

clbaer@zetter.com

Cheryl


----------



## CHealthy (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been working with Behavioral health coding and auditing for the past 10 years and have not found a group of individuals that can discuss and share issues, concerns, policies, etc. so this is a great idea.  Please add me to the growing list!!  

cssmith@ecommunity.com

Thanks


----------



## cestubbs (Nov 5, 2012)

*behavioral/psych*

I'm new to this field, Please add me to any lists!
cestubbs@practice-plus.com

Does anyone know of some good workshops or webinars for beginners in this field that is in the ARkansas AREA?


----------



## ShellZ (Nov 7, 2012)

Ditto

z3mmn@aol.com


----------



## lt@bresnan.net (Nov 9, 2012)

*Office Manager*

Please add me to your email group! 
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## memalsom (Nov 26, 2012)

*Add to the email list*

Please add me to this list 

michellm@deschutes.org

Thank you!!


----------



## cyndimarie21 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would love to be part of this email.  ccasoli.bns@gmail.com

Great idea!!!


----------



## mobrien (Nov 29, 2012)

Pls add me to the Psych email listing.
Struggling with what kind of documentation is needed for new E/M
    attached to psychotherapy codes....use TIME requirements??  Thx

mary.obrien@reliantmedicalgroup.org


----------



## cybergeeks2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Please add me to the email group bonnieg@uic.edu


----------



## SHobbs (Dec 5, 2012)

I think this is a great idea, I am very new to psych coding please add me to your list.  I have a few questions about the new CPT code changes for 2013.
shobbs@katyhealth.org


----------



## jdyoutsey (Dec 6, 2012)

*I'm IN!*

Pretty new to the field and would love to be part of this list.

jesseyfccs@gmail.com

Jesse Youtsey CPC-A


----------



## tjanz1418 (Dec 6, 2012)

Please add me:

rosesarered0524@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## cnagao (Dec 7, 2012)

*Pls add me too..*

dnagao@hawaiiantel.net


----------



## Wendy1 (Dec 7, 2012)

*please add me too*

Please add me also

wbellman@lrhc.org 

Thanks


----------



## tanyalb (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a great idea please add me to the list 

tanyab@albertinakerr.org


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Dec 11, 2012)

*Great Idea*

Please Add me to
rnaveenprakash@gmail.com


----------



## cyndimarie21 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thank you.*



VAG said:


> I think this is a great idea.  It is hard to find information, even to be used in the Pediatrics   physicians office related to this subject.
> 
> I would like to be added.
> 
> ...



Could I please be added to this email?  ccasoli.bns@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## luanntoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Please add me to your list
luanntoy@hotmail.com
thank you


----------



## TJONES (Dec 13, 2012)

Please add me to the list TJones@nrvcs.org

I'm new to all this too!!


----------



## Michele Fecho (Dec 14, 2012)

Great idea! I'd like to join. michele.fecho@readinghealth.org


----------



## wendycaudle (Dec 18, 2012)

Please add me to the group as well

wendyrcaudle@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## andreamgoodwin (Dec 26, 2012)

andreagoodwin@yvmh.org

Please add me as well!


----------



## Tanna717 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Great idea also info needed!*

Please add me to the list tsmiddle@nfpmedcenter.org

I am trying to find a cheat sheet for my behavioral health providers for the new cpt codes in 2013. I have one from Brown consulting that is really nice. However it is not divided by provider. I have LISW and MD providing services and I'd like them to have seperate coding guidelines by the services THEY would be providing. Anyone have something like that? 

Thank you! 

Tara


----------



## caroline75771 (Dec 27, 2012)

This is great here's my email:
Cdelacruz@westmedgroup.com
Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## DORAZIO73 (Jan 1, 2013)

Please add me to group my email is dorazio73@aol.com
Thank you....


----------



## jgg143 (Jan 2, 2013)

Please add me to the list as well    jennifer.g.garza@ttuhsc.edu 
I have been in behavioral health around 15 years but only recently been in the billing and coding area.  Glad to find this forum !!!!!

Jennifer Garza, CPC


----------



## melawar (Jan 2, 2013)

*New pshchology codes*

Regarding the new psychology codes,   does anyone know what to code for a 90 minute session, not in crisis? The new codes only go to 60 min. 

Thanks


----------



## GHSimson (Jan 3, 2013)

Please add me as well! gaelin@tds.net


----------



## LisaAnn (Jan 4, 2013)

*would like to be added to group*

lfisher@unisonbh.com
thank you


----------



## melonie_lockard@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2013)

Please add me to your list

mtaylor@astribe.com

Thank you!


----------



## LisaAnn (Jan 4, 2013)

*would like to be added to group*

lfisher@unisonbh.com
thank you


----------



## azurere (Jan 4, 2013)

*great Idea!!*

Please add me as well Azure're_Anderson@bshsi.org  Thanks


----------



## kalexj (Jan 4, 2013)

I am new to psych coding with a new position in a psychologist office.  Add me to the list: kalexj@bellsouth.net

Gina Jordan, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## sherriev (Jan 6, 2013)

*Like to be added to group*

I would like to be added to this group too!  This is my first position as a coder and it is in Behavioral Health.  I really enjoy this position, but I do not have much contact with other psych coders.  My email is Sherrie.Vanover@OMHS.org.


----------



## twoxtwo (Jan 8, 2013)

Please add me to your list

sjtl6221@comcast.net

Thanks


----------



## ralmero (Jan 9, 2013)

*You may want to include me in the list too! Thanks!*

ralmero@travelers.com
ryangalmero@gmail.com


----------



## monalisa (Jan 9, 2013)

Please add me to the list.  mlabonte@medbillne.com


----------



## henrylg (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, 

Please add me to the list henrylg@umdnj.edu

Great idea!
Linda


----------



## annelaughs (Jan 9, 2013)

*Psych coders unite!*

I would like to be included in the psych coders group. Thanks!
anne.laughlin@parknicollet.com


----------



## ACollison (Jan 9, 2013)

Please add me as well 
acollison@mt.gov

Thanks!


----------



## kumeena (Jan 10, 2013)

Great idea. Please add my e-mail address kumarm@nychhc.org

Thank you


----------



## EBrockman (Jan 10, 2013)

If this email discussion group is still in use by others, please add me to it. 
ebrockma@affinityhealth.org


----------



## aochoa (Jan 11, 2013)

Please add me to your list:

pbscoding@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## RobertColby (Jan 14, 2013)

Please Add Me to this list too! 
Robert.Wehner2@mercy.net
Please and thank you!


----------



## Always24 (Jan 15, 2013)

*I would like to be added to the list*

Maryl@aspirus.org

We have a psychiatrist and a clinical social worker on staff.  Thanks!


----------



## Karen Goddette (Jan 15, 2013)

*Karen Goddette, CPC*

I would love to be part of this group! 
kareng@ocamhs.com


----------



## duncheart (Jan 15, 2013)

I would also like to be added to this group.
julie.duncan@memorialhealthsystem.com


----------



## Laniesa (Jan 17, 2013)

Pleae add me to your list Laniesa@gmail.com


----------



## mlidmila (Jan 18, 2013)

*psych coding*

I have just started Behavioral Health Coding and would like to be included in the email group.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 20, 2013)

*Let's start a psych coding email group!*

May I please join your email group?  Thank you!  Stephaniejenson@yahoo.com


----------



## sasharea (Jan 21, 2013)

Please add me to your email. srea@grhs.net

Thank you


----------



## rgonzalez16 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is a great idea. Please add me raquelgonzalez244@yahoo.com


----------



## vhinton (Jan 22, 2013)

I work in Behavioral Health and would like to be added to the grp.(ronnienieves55@hotmail.com) Thx Ronnie


----------



## pheldoorn (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm billing both medical and psych for an FQHC and would like to be in this group. pheldoorn@chasebrexton.org 
Thanks.


----------



## DORAZIO73 (Jan 23, 2013)

Please add me as well dorazio73@aol.com


----------



## adamsc (Jan 24, 2013)

If this is still happening I would love to be added. Cgarrett@colonieyouthcenter.org
Thanks!


----------



## coder2533 (Jan 25, 2013)

Please add me
khurraw@dekalbhealth.com
Thanks!


----------



## cpeele (Jan 27, 2013)

*New To Psychology coding*

Great Idea.  I am new to Psych coding also.  I bill for a Psychologist.  
Please include me also.  cpeele@ecmamd.com & cpeele@comcast.net
Thanks,


----------



## carrb@waynearc.org (Jan 28, 2013)

please add me to the group!


----------



## kroemer4 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Please add me!*

Please add me to the list, too: roemerk@genesishealth.com

I am the outpatient physician educator, and we have a 12-provider psychology group. 

Thanks!


----------



## Coder07 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Add me*

please add me to the list
marta.ruiz@sschc.org


----------



## lesliepboyd (Jan 30, 2013)

*Email Group*

Please add me too!

lboyd@innerpeacecary.com


----------



## tobeornottobeacoder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sign me up also!*

sanderson@codeoneinc.com


----------



## CODER BUG (Jan 31, 2013)

*Count Me In*

Please include me in your email list for Behavioral Health coding questions/issues.

Thank you!


Cindy Cox, CPC, CPMA, AAPC NAB 2011-2013 
Behavioral Health Medical Coder/Auditor
County of Orange
Phone - (714) 313-7382
Email - Ccox@ochca.com


----------



## 2believe (Feb 4, 2013)

*pysch coding email group*

please add me to your list  jpaolantonio@neurohealth.info


----------



## vramirez (Feb 6, 2013)

*Add to Psychiatric Email group*

Please add me to this group.  vramirez@wtmedical.com


----------



## KimberlySherman (Feb 8, 2013)

*I'm not able to manage the email list*

Hi folks, thank you for all the responses. I have found that I don't have the technical know-how to run an email list. I think a listserv should be set up. Also, there wasn't a lot of volume in the group. I have "retired" from this group. I am no longer coding psych. If someone out there knows how to set up a listserv, that would be great. You could email me at kimberlyshermansd@yahoo.com, and I can forward the list I have to you.

This AAPC forum is probably the best way to get info on your behavioral health questions!


----------



## mchb72767 (Feb 11, 2013)

Please include me on your email list. I run a psychology practice. My email is chris.batesapt@yahoo.com.

I think this is a wonderful idea.

Chris Bates
Office Manager


----------



## DUEEAST (Feb 13, 2013)

Please include me!

Melanie.Holmquist@med.navy.mil


----------



## shelah7677@yahoo.com (Feb 13, 2013)

Please add me to your list!

shelah7677@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## kimatri (Feb 14, 2013)

Please add me in too kimatri@yahoo.com


----------



## lisamerkow (Feb 14, 2013)

*add me please*

Count me in!

ehrbillers@gmail.com


----------



## shammip (Feb 15, 2013)

*Please add to the list*

Please add me to the list,

shammi1673@yahoo.com


----------



## gtaylor37 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Add me to your list*

Integrated services for BH and PCP
gloriat@mhwaz.org


----------



## jnickoles71@gmail.com (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes I too would like to be added.
Thanks,

Jacqueline Nickoles, CPC
jackie.nickoles@mhcmc.org


----------



## jeanniefriend (Feb 20, 2013)

Please add me to the list...I need help!
scrapchic@embarqmail.com

Thanks Jeannie


----------



## KimberlySherman (Feb 23, 2013)

*I am going through all requests...*



KimberlySherman said:


> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> I have started a psych coders group on Yahoo groups. The email list I had started before became so big, I couldn't even reply because Yahoo didn't let me send emails to 128 people at once! Also, the volume of emails had become very burdensome.
> 
> So to make a long story short, please go to http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/psychcoders and join the group!!!



Hi fellow behavioral health coders - I am going through everyone who asked to join here, and sending you an email with the links to join up. I am on page 5, and there are 17 pages, so it will take awhile. Any new people, please use the url above to join the group and the coding fun! Please do that rather than posting to this list. I will get your request to join, and will approve it via my email ASAP.


----------



## slinssen (Mar 11, 2013)

*Great Idea.*

HI, please add me to your group. Slinssen@Healtheast.org- thanks


----------



## plschmacht (Mar 25, 2013)

Please add me to this list - my work computer will not allow me to access Yahoo, but I can receive them on my phone, so I sending my personal email. pat.schmacht@gmail.com


----------



## shanson (Apr 17, 2013)

*add me please*

Sahanson@healtheast.org


----------



## barnardnj (Apr 24, 2013)

Please add me to the group

Jennifer Barnard
npspecialists@verizon.net


----------



## amjamil (Sep 20, 2018)

*Add me too! ajamil@bcsgps.com*

Add me too! ajamil@bcsgps.com


----------



## andrea.rawluk@ (Oct 1, 2018)

This is a great idea. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## hbarney1 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Add me*

I am not sure if this group is still on but add me too please hbarney2017@gmail.com


----------



## nturner1 (Jan 14, 2019)

*Great Idea!*

Please add me to the list.

nturner3@hfhs.org


----------



## elaine.nutt@ohiohealth.com (Jan 25, 2019)

*Cpc*

sounds great! elaine.nutt1444@gmail.com


----------



## GHSimson (Feb 6, 2019)

I would LOVE to be added!
gsimson@liobm.com


----------



## amjamil (Mar 22, 2019)

add me please
ajamil@bcsgps.com


----------



## RP (Mar 26, 2019)

*Billing Coordinator*

Can you please add me to the group ripahwa@hotmail.com

Ritu Pahwa,CPB


----------



## clcutting (Apr 7, 2019)

*Add me please*

Please add me! I just started a new coding job at a behavioral health hospital and can use all the help I can get. clcutting00@gmail.com


----------



## amoneill118 (Apr 11, 2019)

*aoneill@hallmarkhealth.org*

Is it possible to add me too? aoneill@hallmarkhealth.org

Thanks!


----------



## canderson19 (Apr 30, 2019)

*canderson@hhwcaz.com*

Please add me to this group! canderson@hhwcaz.com.
Thank you!


----------



## soccerdoc33 (May 7, 2019)

I'd love to be added!! 

adrienned.harris@yahoo.com


----------



## KathyCastle (Jun 4, 2019)

I wasn't able to find this group on Yahoo, I see this is from years ago but there appear to be many of us that would like to join in
thx


----------



## mhoffman7@pennstatehealth.psu.edu (Aug 13, 2019)

lesliepboyd said:


> *Email Group*
> 
> Please add me too!
> 
> lboyd@innerpeacecary.com




Will be new to Psychology coding as well. Please add me to the group. Thank you.


----------



## bquin (Aug 19, 2019)

not sure if this is active but I'd like to be added balessaq@gmail.com

If this isn't active are there any that are?


----------



## mhoffman7@pennstatehealth.psu.edu (Aug 27, 2019)

KimberlySherman said:


> *PsychCoders is now a Yahoo Group - please join!*
> 
> Hello fellow psych coders,
> 
> ...


Please add me at blessedmommaof8@gmail.com  I tried getting into the group and was not able to get through my firewall. So, maybe trying it in reverse will work. Thank you.   Michelle Hoffman New to Psych Coding


----------



## mhoffman7@pennstatehealth.psu.edu (Sep 24, 2019)

Is anyone local to the Harrisburg, Pennsylvania Area?  I understand that coding for Psych is unique to the Insurances local MAC's.


----------



## mccormickb1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I am in Philadelphia PA and would like to be a part of a behavioral health coding group. I deal with pediatrics only and struggle sometimes when the codes are in a gray area.  Medicare is not always appropriate for pediatrics and most of are clients have commercial or managed Medicaid, which does not always follow medicare and usually are based on contracts and their own fee schedule.


----------



## Loanle (Nov 1, 2019)

Please help to add my name on the list at lle91968@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## Nolan68 (May 18, 2021)

Please add me! I'm working for an OTP and I need to know what services are bundled into H0001.
Michelenolan68@yahoo.com


----------



## FSH2019 (Aug 27, 2021)

Please add me. If this group is still active. I work for a State Mental Health Facility. So many facets and difficult to get answers. Thank you!
pjbmbc@yahoo.com


----------



## sumithratc (Apr 21, 2022)

include me too 
peddapalli.sumithra@gmail.com


----------



## saravirio (Apr 27, 2022)

Please add me
medoffice@ashlandmd.com

Thank You!


----------

